# Deal of the Century



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

This just in from CI... Never heard of them...butt..the top product has an unusual name. I'm hoping this is not a flavor profile description...LOL

*Pleiades Overruns - Cruzeros, as low as $19.99*
*11 year old Dominican mazos of 25 (MSRP: $200 - $250) *
Due to the extensive aging, these Connecticut wrappers can be fragile - one or two cigars from each mazo may have a slight tear or two near the foot.

*Uranus (6.8" x 34)**MSRP: $200.00 **Mazo of 25**Weekly Special: $19.99*








Orion AMS (5.75" x 42)*MSRP: $200.00*Mazo of 25*Weekly Special: $24.99*








Neptune (7.5" x 42)*MSRP: $250.00*Mazo of 25*Weekly Special: $31.99*








Saturne (8.0" x 46)*MSRP: $250.00*Mazo of 25*Weekly Special: $39.99*


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*"Due to the extensive aging, these Connecticut wrappers can be fragile"*

*FIXED IT:* Due to the shatty tobacco used with this cigar, these Connecticut wrappers can be fragile.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

We'll see how good, bad, and/or ugly they are - I grabbed a bundle of the size that when mentioned is guaranteed to attract comment. 80 cents each with the free shipping code.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Tritones said:


> We'll see how good, bad, and/or ugly they are - I grabbed a bundle of the size that when mentioned is guaranteed to attract comment. 80 cents each with the free shipping code.


And they taste like Uranus too. There's a good reason they've been collecting dust for 11 years - they suck.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

:jaw: ; passing.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely pulled the trigger on this one... let me explain

1. I have about 6 of my friends (all of whom are evil) who like to steal my cigars, but only the mild ones. They won't recognize the difference other than that the band is less pretty.

2. Actually the size is kind of appealing. Can't be a very long smoke.. I went for the Orion size. It's nearly winter boys. And I can't smoke indoors.

3. I just got a refund check from IU for money they overcharged me last semester. Bastards

worst case scenario, my friends end up stealing my 1 dollar smokes instead of my 5 dollar smokes. I can live with that.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

For those who bought these post up a review as soon as you can...the rest of us are interested.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> *"Due to the extensive aging, these Connecticut wrappers can be fragile"*
> 
> *FIXED IT:* Due to the shatty tobacco used with this cigar, these Connecticut wrappers can be fragile.


After playing touch football with the bundles in the warehouse for 11 years...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like the marketing worked! Uranus is SOLD OUT!

I was just going to get a bundle, not even kidding o well LOL!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> And they taste like Uranus too. There's a good reason they've been collecting dust for 11 years - they suck.


A guess, or from experience? :biggrin:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow.. you're right they really did f*** up naming these suckers didn't they.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> For those who bought these post up a review as soon as you can...the rest of us are interested.


"Interested" or "Prepared to laugh our collective ass off at the noobs?"

Of course, I can always give them a rave review, and bomb everyone I know with them ... arty: :beerchug:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Those of you...ahem...suckers better give us the low down ROTT :evil:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Broz said:


> Those of you...ahem...suckers better give us the low down ROTT :evil:


I don't know.... I was thinking about letting these babies sit and rest for a little bit.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

More than 11 years? It's an 80 cent stick not an OR Opus or Anejo


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to let some rest for 14 more years and then offer them for sale as silver anniversary special collector's releases.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tritones said:


> I'm going to let some rest for 14 more years and then offer them for sale as silver anniversary special collector's releases.


Good, save me one, I'll give you $0.95 for it in 2024.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

scottw said:


> Good, save me one, I'll give you $0.95 for it in 2024.


If they're as bad as everyone seems to expect, I'll send you one for $1.00, or two for .95, three for .90, and so on.

$10.00 and you don't receive any at all.

BTW - I enjoyed the RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> BTW - I enjoyed the RP Vintage 1990.


Oops - wrong Scott! Geez - I need to start thinking of everyone in terms of user names, not real names.

I still enjoyed it, but it doesn't mean anything to you ...


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Bought some today. I'll let you know when I get them, will try one immediately upon receipt.


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

Cigary said:


> For those who bought these post up a review as soon as you can...the rest of us are interested.


I bought some from JR cigars and they are a nice mild cigar and the 5 I have smoked burned with a razor sharp edge and a slow burn . Not a bad deal for a $1. I got mine for $50 for 50 coronas. A good morning cigar and golf cigar.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

These are supposed to arrive sometime later today for me... if I'm not out by then, I'll try to snap a few pictures for ya'll.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I must be a dog turd smoker--I really enjoy this smoke so for those who have purchased and don't like them I'll take em off your hands--PM me...Not sure of the ones I got other than they are 7.5 X 42 I believe..(Neptune).so with no further ado send me PM.......Wish I could have got some Uranus--sounds wrong doesn't it...Or the Orion's


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I must be a dog turd smoker--I really enjoy this smoke so for those who have purchased and don't like them I'll take em off your hands--PM me...Not sure of the ones I got other than they are 7.5 X 42 I believe..(Neptune).so with no further ado send me PM.......Wish I could have got some Uranus--sounds wrong doesn't it...Or the Orion's


A little birdy told me Tritones has some of the Uran.....Uranu..... those ones. Cant bring myself to say it without typing something comical so I'll refrain. LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*LOL-- how about uranium? *
If Mike doesn't enjoy them he knows what he can do with them--wait a minute that sounds bad also.......



Tashaz said:


> A little birdy told me Tritones *has some of the Uran.....Uranu..... those ones. Cant bring myself to say it without typing something comical so I'll refrain*. LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> LOL-- how about uranium?


Oh Uranium is ok. We mine it & sell it to everybody but dont tell anyone. :tape2::doh::biggrin1:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> A little birdy told me Tritones has some of the Uran.....Uranu..... those ones. Cant bring myself to say it without typing something comical so I'll refrain. LOL


Verily the little birdy may have possessed uncommon knowledge whereof it spake.



tobacmon said:


> If Mike doesn't enjoy them he knows what he can do with them--wait a minute that sounds bad also.......


Even if Mike enjoys them, he might have just found something to do with at least a few of them. :mischief: Let that sound however you like. oke:

Ever wish you could be a member of an exclusive, invitation-only society, complete with lovely certificate suitable for framing, and a certain ceramic piece which also so identifies you? :biggrin: No? Does it really look like I care? :new_all_coholic:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

No reviews on these bad boys yet?


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The rap on the Pleiades line isthat they sucked and the wrappers cracked ...Besides the Pleiades were quite expensive. So when they say the wrappers may crack they are getting you ready for the worst..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

There's a new x-l Churchill vitola at CI, Aldebran 8.5"x50, but of course the deal is no longer valid. Now they go for $1.75 and up...


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got a bundle of the Saturne 8.0 x 46 for $19. Nice bundle of yellow cellos with no damage or flaws with the cigars. Smoked one ROTT and the draw and burn were perfect. Flavors were nice and consistent from start to finish with no off flavors. Aged leather, dusty cedar, and a bit of creaminess and subtle sweetness. The Conneticut wrapper shows in the flavors, but the papery harshness is gone. The age is apparent and the nicotine is minimal with a very smooth retro-hale. Being partial to full flavored mostly Nicaraguan cigars, this cigar is light and mild and not completely satisfying in that sense, but if you want to taste 10-15 years of age, like Conneticut wrapped cigars, or are just looking for a large format mild cigar, you could do a lot worse than these for 75 cents a piece.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Snomoskier said:


> Just got a bundle of the Saturne 8.0 x 46 for $19. Nice bundle of yellow cellos with no damage or flaws with the cigars. Smoked one ROTT and the draw and burn were perfect. Flavors were nice and consistent from start to finish with no off flavors. Aged leather, dusty cedar, and a bit of creaminess and subtle sweetness. The Conneticut wrapper shows in the flavors, but the papery harshness is gone. The age is apparent and the nicotine is minimal with a very smooth retro-hale. Being partial to full flavored mostly Nicaraguan cigars, this cigar is light and mild and not completely satisfying in that sense, but if you want to taste 10-15 years of age, like Conneticut wrapped cigars, or are just looking for a large format mild cigar, you could do a lot worse than these for 75 cents a piece.


Wow! I do not buy many NC's at the moment but there is a great heads up for the frugal smoker. Old thread I know but Grimalkin is offering an opinion here from experience that is worth noting. :thumb:


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

I do think age is always a good thing. Padron Annis for example are better to me without aging. A lot of of cigars loose some flavor with that many years of age. I personally think a cigar that has sat around for 10-15 years is past it's prime. IMHO aging is WAY overrated and mostly a practice in the USA. People in Cuba & elswhere buy a cigar and smoke it not put it away to smoke years later


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Warren. In regards to aging cigars, some do better than others in retaining flavor and strength. Padron Anniversary cigars are notorious for loosing their edge with too much age. Conversly, most Cubans need 3-5 years to get out of the infanticide stage and are not considered aged or vintage until they are 10-15 years old. Many of these will have retained their strength and increased in flavor or at least improved in flavor profile. Look at the auction houses in the UK, and you will see what the rest of the world thinks about aged Cubans.


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree on the 3-5+ years but I think 10+ years is past optimum smoking regardless of auctions. Aged Cubans are usually better but not always been the case for me. They can loose some zing just like a Padron. I had read where tobacco & oils began to break down significantly at 10+ years.



Snomoskier said:


> Thanks Warren. In regards to aging cigars, some do better than others in retaining flavor and strength. Padron Anniversary cigars are notorious for loosing their edge with too much age. Conversly, most Cubans need 3-5 years to get out of the infanticide stage and are not considered aged or vintage until they are 10-15 years old. Many of these will have retained their strength and increased in flavor or at least improved in flavor profile. Look at the auction houses in the UK, and you will see what the rest of the world thinks about aged Cubans.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I pass


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Split a bundle of these with a bud of mine a couple of years ago or so when they were advertised and remember smoking them up pretty quick. I think they were pretty good yard gars....


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

From what I gather, these were mild to start with, and lots of age is not a good thing with the milder offerings...they don't have much to start with and just lose it after too much time.


----------

